# Overnight Stop with Great Food



## ratporchrico (Feb 9, 2008)

For anyone travelling on A342 across the north side of Salisbury plain here's an overnight stopover worth going out of your way for. 
An entrepreneurial restaurant owner some time ago noticed a couple of country based garages sites that were struggling, bought the sites and proceeded to open roadside restaurants serving amazing Indian cuisine. The upside of this is that both sites have big, big car parks. The Goa Balti, on the south side of the A342 just outside the village of Everleigh has fantastic views over Salisbury plain. The food is fantastic, the service exemplary and the owner has no problem with you overnighting so their excellent wine list is not off limits. The other restaurant, The Palm, is between Hungerford and Marlborough on the A4 and the same policy applies here though I haven't overnighted I have eaten here and the food is similarly excellent but subtly different (it almost worth making a trip of it and trying both!). Thoroughly recommended.
PS We have no connection with these businesses, just a completely satisfied customer. Enjoy!


----------

